# Lange Radhose für den Winter gesucht



## RoN81 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da die kalte Jahreszeit ja nun immer näher rückt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer langen Radhose für den Winter, die auch ein bisschen Wetter abkann, also auch ein wenig Regen.

Ich habe mir auch schon 2 Modelle ausgesucht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k9...pper-bibtights-mit-polster-schwarz-weiss.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a52298/amfib-cycling-bib-tight-schwarz.html

Welche der der beiden Hosen würde ihr favorisieren? Oder habt ihr noch einen besseren Vorschlag? Teurer als 170 Euro sollten sie aber ne sein.

Mit der Gore Windstopper-Membran bin ich ja ganz zufrieden, hab Beinline von Gore und die sind wirklich top. Die andere Hose scheint aber Wasser besser ab zu können, was mir personlich sehr lieb wäre. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer der Hosen oder kann mir da was empfehlen?

Grüße RoN


----------



## RoN81 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hat denn niemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (8. Oktober 2011)

Schwer zum Thema einen Tip zu geben. Die von Dir verlinkten Hosen sind sicher ne gute Wahl. Das Wichtigste ist aber eine gute Passform. Also möglichst wo anprobieren.
Ich persönlich habe von Altbeständen abgesehen fast nur noch Pearl Izumi hosen, weil sie mir vom Schnitt her top sitzen und ein sehr gutes und recht langlebiges Polster haben. Ansonsten sind Löffler Hosen nicht schlecht. spitzen Verarbeitung, allerdings sind da die Polster m.M.n. nicht so gut.


----------



## branderstier (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leuts,

kann mir mal einer den Sinn von Winterhosen mit Einsatz verraten??
Ich fahre schon immer  im Winter unter langen Hosen ohne Einsatz meine kurzen Assos. 
Vorteil: Die habe ich sowieso, mein Arsch muss sich nicht umstellen und die Hose wird um geschätzt 25% preiswerter.
Nachteil.???

Und tschüß


----------



## Cattie (9. Oktober 2011)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> kann mir mal einer den Sinn von Winterhosen mit Einsatz verraten??
> Ich fahre schon immer  im Winter unter langen Hosen ohne Einsatz meine kurzen Assos.
> ...



Darüber denke ich auch gerade nach. Was mir einfällt wäre, dass es vielleicht zu faltenbildung kommt.


----------



## RoN81 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ob man unter ne Winterhose noch ne kurze Sommerhose zieht und die Winterhose ohne Sitzpolster nimmt, sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ich persönlich mag nicht unter ne Trägerhose noch ne Trägerhose ziehen. Deshalb will ich lieber ne Winterhose mit Sitzpolster.

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden oben genannten Hosen oder kann mir ne andere Empfehlen. Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Sitzpolster. Denn die meisten Hosen gibt es mit und ohne.


----------



## Cattie (10. Oktober 2011)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> kann mir mal einer den Sinn von Winterhosen mit Einsatz verraten??
> Ich fahre schon immer  im Winter unter langen Hosen ohne Einsatz meine kurzen Assos.
> ...



Noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem und deinem Post. 

An Winterhosen schätze ich halt, dass sie auch im Bereich des Rumpfes wärmer sind als Sommerhosen.
Ich denke nicht, dass mir in der Kombi kurze Sommerhose und Roubaix Beinlingen an den Beinen zu kalt wäre, aber im Rumpfbereich definitiv. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man mit einem gutem Unterhemd eventuell den selben Effekt erreichen kann, wie mit einer Winterhose in diesem Bereich.


----------



## MrTY (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir am WE die Gore gekauft. Heute kommt die erste Ausfahrt. Die Hose sitzt gut, ist von innen sehr leicht gefüttert, scheint aber sehr atmungsaktiv zu sein und soll laut Etikett Wasser und Schnee abweisen.

Ich versuche heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag einen kurzen Rapport hier zu erstatten.


----------



## RoN81 (10. Oktober 2011)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass mir in der Kombi kurze Sommerhose und Roubaix Beinlingen an den Beinen zu kalt wäre, aber im Rumpfbereich definitiv. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man mit einem gutem Unterhemd eventuell den selben Effekt erreichen kann, wie mit einer Winterhose in diesem Bereich.



Den Rupfbereich kann man sicher mit nen guten Unterhemd warm halten. aber der Genitalbereich ist mit ner Sommerhose und Beinlingen bei -15 Grad sichlich schnell durch gefrohren. Ich fahre bis ca. 0 Grad auch Beinline und ne kurze Sommerhose, aber alles was kälter ist als 0 Grad wird dann leicht ungemühtlich und wenn dann noch nässe dazu kommt, wird es mir persönlich zu kalt.

Aber das sollte eigentlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Bekleidung beim Winterbiken werden.


----------



## RoN81 (10. Oktober 2011)

MrTY schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am WE die Gore gekauft. Heute kommt die erste Ausfahrt. Die Hose sitzt gut, scheint sehr atmungsaktiv zu sein und soll laut Etikett wasser- und schneeabweisend sein.
> 
> Ich versuche heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag einen kurzen Rapport hier zu erstatten.



Das wäre super.


Update:
Die Gore Hose habe ich auch schon seit längerer Zeit favorisiert und wollte diese auch kaufen. Da ich schon mehrere Sachen von Gore habe, unter anderem auch Beinlinge, und super zufrieden damit bin. Da bei der Pearl Izumi Hose aber 10.000 mm Wassersäule steht, scheint mir diese Hose doch noch etwas besser gegen Wetter und Regen zu sein. Jetzt sitze ich nun in der Entscheidungszwickmühle.


----------



## MrTY (11. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war es leider viel zu warm, fast 20°C, so dass ich mit kurzer Hose unterwegs war.... Bericht folgt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppe1988 (18. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Set-Angebote/Set-2-Teile-BOBTEAM-PERFORMANCE-Line-II-weiss.html

Was haltet ihr von diesen Set. Fahre heuer meinen ersten Winter und brauch jetzt die entsprechende Ausrüstung.

Danke für Tipps


----------



## RoN81 (20. Oktober 2011)

Seppe1988 schrieb:


> http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Set-Angebote/Set-2-Teile-BOBTEAM-PERFORMANCE-Line-II-weiss.html
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Set. Fahre heuer meinen ersten Winter und brauch jetzt die entsprechende Ausrüstung.
> 
> Danke für Tipps



Das sieht nicht schlecht aus. Kann man Kaufen. Es kommt jetzt darauf an, was du für Ansprüche hast. Für normales Winterwetter sollte die Kombi gehen. Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet bzw. schneit und nicht all zu nass ist. Was ich dir aber empfehlen würde, die Sachen anprobieren. Das kann beim Kauf im Internet ein ziemliches Hick-Hack werden.

Für mich ist wichtig, das die Hose wind- und wasserdicht ist, weil ich auch bei Dauerregen zur Arbeit fahre und nicht noch extra ne Regenhose mitnehmen mag. Aus dem Grund habe ich mich jetzt für diese hier entschieden: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a52298/amfib-cycling-bib-tight-schwarz.html. Sollte auch anfang nächster Woche kommen, einen Bericht dazu folgt dann noch.


----------



## MrTY (21. Oktober 2011)

Mein neue Hose ist gut! Ich bin jetzt damit bei 7° und 11° unterwegs gewesen. Noch kein Regen. Alles winddicht, guter Feuchtigkeitstransport.


----------



## stevie29 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Klamotten ausprobiert und habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Gore bike wear gemacht - sitzt gut und hält lange.
Insofern würde ich die Nr. 1 kaufen (ist ja auch noch günstiger).


----------



## RoN81 (24. Oktober 2011)

MrTY schrieb:


> Mein neue Hose ist gut! Ich bin jetzt damit bei 7° und 11° unterwegs gewesen. Noch kein Regen. Alles winddicht, guter Feuchtigkeitstransport.



Habe meine Wahl zwar schon getroffen (Hose Nummer 2, also Pearl Izumi), aber mich würde trotzdem noch interessieren wie sich die Gore bei Regen und im kalten macht, also ab 0 Grad bis so -15. Bei 7 -11 Grad fahre ich persönlich noch mit kurzer Hose und Beinlingen. Diese habe ich auch von Gore, aber bei Regen sind die leider absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, du fährst nicht wirklich mit Beinlingen bei Regen?! Leute, man muss doch auch mal nachdenken, wofür Klamotten gemacht sind. Das ist als würdest du mit 'nem Ferrari an einer OffRoad-Challenge teilnehmen. Passt einfach nicht. Kurze Hose und Beinlinge, egal von wem, sind für trockene Bedingungen bis vielleicht 5°C gemacht. Nicht drunter geschweige denn mit Regen. Dafür gibt es REGENHOSEN mit Membran, etc.

Auf die Gore-Tex-Klamotten von GBW ist Verlass. Da brauchst dir keine Platte zu machen. Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass man IMMER unter einer GT-Membran schwitzt, wenn man sich sehr anstrengt. Also will ich im Nachhinein nicht hören, dass 'ne GT-Membran doof ist, weil man drunter schwitzt. Eine derart wasserdichte Membran, wie Gore Tex hat nunmal nur eine eingeschränkte Atmungsaktivität. Bzgl. Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit gelten die EVent - und SympaTex - Membran als besser. Bei Wetterschutz sind sie mit der GT wohl gleichauf. Kleidungsstücke mit diesen Membranen musst du dir allerdings selber suchen. ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoN81 (24. Oktober 2011)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Auf die Gore-Tex-Klamotten von GBW ist Verlass. Da brauchst dir keine Platte zu machen.Grüße



Nun ja, da hab ich meine eigene Meinung. Und ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich ne GoreTex Membran habe, dann sollte die immer funktionieren, egal ob ich ne Hose oder Beinlinge damit habe. Und mit den Beinlingen von Gore mit GoreTex Membran bin ich leider bei Nieselregen ne zufrieden. Über das Thema atmungsaktivität habe ich mich nicht beschwert.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand nen Tipp für mich?



Vieleicht findest du hier auch was dazu!


----------



## dom_i (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich nutze einfach mal diesen Thread, da ich keinen besseren gefunden habe.
Ich suche eine Hose für Schrittlänge 105cm und Taillenumfang 38. Also extrem lange Beine und eigtl relativ schlank.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Welcher Hersteller bietet extralange Radhosen für Riesen an?
Danke und Gruß


----------

